# FTool-->kleines Helferlein für Step7



## Ralle (27 Juli 2006)

FTool

Für alle, denen es genauso auf den Geist geht wie mir, daß das Fenster für "Bausteine vergleichen" in Step7 
immer unten rechts in der Ecke klebt und auch mal unter der Taskleiste liegt, stelle ich hier mal ein kleines 
Helferlein ein. Das Progamm reiht sich in die Tray-Leiste ein, das Fenster kann mit der linken oder rechten 
Maustaste aus das Icon geöffnet werden. 

Folgende Einstellungen:

Start/Stop: Fenster positionieren Ein/Aus
Ref_Pos : das zu positionierende Fenster in die gewünschte Position
bringen, dann Ref_Pos betätigen, Position wird abgespeichert
(vorher natürlich Stop, sonst wird das nix :-D )
Exit : Programm beenden
Scale : Abstastrate einstellen

Minimieren : rechte Mautaste
zu suchender Fenstername: hier trägt man ein, was beim gewünschten Fenster oben in der Fensterleiste steht, es geht also auch mit anderen Programmen.

Soll das FTool immer beim Rechnerstart mitgestartet werden, legt das Programm oder eine Verknüpfung davon in den Autostartordner.

Rückmeldungen würden mich freuen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Juli 2006)

Hallo Ralle,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle, denen es genauso auf den Geist geht wie mir, daß das Fenster für "Bausteine vergleichen" in Step7
> immer unten rechts in der Ecke klebt...


dieses Problem kenne ich nicht. Aufgrund der mangelnden Resonanz denke ich dass es auch andere nicht kennen. Aber das Tool funktioniert!

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (28 Juli 2006)

@Onkel

Hm, hab's gerade auf 3 anderen Rechnern ausprobiert, überall das gleiche, Wenn man "Bausteine vergleichen" aufruft, klebt das Fenster immer unten rechts in der Ecke, bei bestimmten Einstellungen der Taskleiste, liegt die auch noch über den Buttons des Fensters, das ging mir einfach auf den Keks, den S7-Baustein zum Vergleichen wählt man ja meist etwa in der Mitte des Managers aus, danach muß man immer mit der Maus nach rechts unten. Vielleicht verwende ich die Funktion nur besonders oft  . Wenn es jemanden nicht stört, muß er ja das Progrämmchen ja nicht nutzen, macht nix.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 Januar 2007)

*Super*



Ralle schrieb:


> FTool
> 
> Rückmeldungen würden mich freuen.



Schönes Tool !

Womit hast du es programmiert ?
Ist echt praktisch.

Frage:  Was bewirkt die Refreshzeit - Einstellung ?
Ich stell keinen Unterscheid fest.

Bitte:
Das Einstellen einer Refposition als Option, also
nicht nur über den Ref - Button sondern zusätzlich über numerische
Eingabe.

Es gibt viele Fenster, die mich stören.
Kann man eine Liste vorsehen, z.B. 10 Fenster auf unterschiedliche RefPos, der Aufruf mehrerer Instanzen klappt ja nicht.

Alles in allem: Super hilfreiches kleines Tool !
Meine Lebensqualität ist gesteigert !


----------



## Ralle (24 Januar 2007)

@ug

Na das freut mich aber, Wenn ich wieder etwas Zeit hab, setz ich deine Anregungen gerne um, die Liste hatte ich auch schon im Kopf .

Ist mit Delphi7 programmiert, da geht sowas relativ fix, man kommt aber nicht ganz ohne direkten Zugriff auf die Win-API aus.

Die Refreshzeit bewirkt nur, wie oft nachgesehen wird, ob das Fenster an seinem Platz ist und es dann verschoben wird. Wenn die kurz ist, schickt er das Fenster halt schneller wieder an den gewünschten Platz.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 Januar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> @ug
> 
> Na das freut mich aber, Wenn ich wieder etwas Zeit hab, setz ich deine Anregungen gerne um, die Liste hatte ich auch schon im Kopf .
> 
> ...



Auf meinem Rechner ist zwischen 5-100 kein Unterscheid spürbar.
Wenn du dazu kommst, die Erweiterungen einzubauen, dann bitte annoncieren !!

Danke !


----------



## Ralle (30 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Wenn du dazu kommst, die Erweiterungen einzubauen, dann bitte annoncieren !!
> 
> Danke !


 
So, auf Wunsch einer unserer besonders geschätzten Persönlichkleiten, hier mal eine neue Version.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (30 Januar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> So, auf Wunsch einer unserer besonders geschätzten Persönlichkleiten, hier mal eine neue Version.





Uiuiuiui.... da freu ich mich aber...

testtesttesttest ....  STAUUUNNNN ... :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Hei, Toll !
Sogar unterschiedliche Refs für die Listeneinträge !

Jetzt funktioniert auch die Abtastrateneinstellung!

Das Teil ist Super !

Ist schon richtig, dass du "User des Jahres 2006" geworden bist !! :s1: 
Für die nächte Version bitte noch: 
Menufunktion Registryeintrag löschen.
Und vielleicht automatisches Ausfüllen der Liste mit allen aktiven Fenstern ??


----------



## guenni (2 Februar 2007)

Hallo Ralle 

wollte dein Programm testen jedoch bei mir geht gar nichts. Ich verschieb das entsprechende Fenster und drücke die Set-Ref Taste. Die Angabe im Fenster Position ändert sich nicht. 

Hast Du ein Tip für mich.

Gruss
Guenni


----------



## Ralle (2 Februar 2007)

Stimmt der eingetragene Fenstername in der Windowlist ganz genau? Groß-/Kleischreibung ist bei mir egal, geht eigentlich auch dann. Leider lassen sich die Programmfenster nur über ihren eingetragenen Namen vernünfitg identifizieren. Lad die doch mal von meiner HP das Progamm CCR. Da gibt es einen Button "Kill" Wenn du den betätigst, werden alle offenen Fenster aufgelistet, du kannst eis auswählen und das Programm damit beenden. Genau diesen "Fensterstring mußt du in FTooleintragen. Was für ein Windows nutzt du?

http://www.sps-prog.de/Download/Dateien/ccr.zip


----------



## guenni (2 Februar 2007)

Hallo Ralle

Es funktioniert. Der Fehler lag darin dass ich einen anderen Namen in der Windowlist verwendet habe.

Muss UG recht geben sehr gutes Tool.

Gruss
Guenni


----------



## Ralle (5 Juni 2009)

Anbei mal eine leicht verbesserte Version.


----------



## IBN-Service (7 Juni 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Anbei mal eine leicht verbesserte Version.



Verrätst du uns kurz die Verbesserungen?
(Mir ist beim ersten Test bis auf den Hide - Button nichts wesentliches aufgefallen...)


----------



## Ralle (7 Juni 2009)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Verrätst du uns kurz die Verbesserungen?
> (Mir ist beim ersten Test bis auf den Hide - Button nichts wesentliches aufgefallen...)



Oh, klar 
Im Edit-Fenster ist jetzt ein Auswahlfeld, das die zur Zeit offenen Fensternamen anzeigt, so daß man sich einen auswählen kann. Der Rest sind kleinere interne Sachen.

Ich hab kein Vista, hat das irgenwer schon einmal damit getestet? Kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, daß das mit Vista läuft.


----------



## IBN-Service (7 Juni 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Oh, klar
> Im Edit-Fenster ist jetzt ein Auswahlfeld, das die zur Zeit offenen Fensternamen anzeigt, so daß man sich einen auswählen kann. Der Rest sind kleinere interne Sachen.
> 
> Ich hab kein Vista, hat das irgenwer schon einmal damit getestet? Kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, daß das mit Vista läuft.




Hallo Ralle,

grundsätzlich ist das jetzt mit der Fensterauswahl so,
wie ich mir das gewünscht hatte. 

Leider funktioniert das Tool aber jetzt nicht mehr richtig... :-(

Bei einigen Anwendungen (z.B. WinTerm und auch dem Internet-Explorer) 
wird nach Fensterpositionierung das Fenster minimiert, was ja noch nicht so schlimm ist.

Leider verschwinden aber einige Anwendungen auch komplett
und lassen sich erst nach Beenden / Abschuss und Beenden des
FTools wieder sichtbar machen.

Beispiele hierfür:
HD Tune (übrigens ein sehr nettes Tool zum Testen von USB-Sticks)
und das allseits bekannte und beliebte *STEP5*.

Diese Probleme treten bei mir unter WinXPproSP3 sowie auch unter
W2KSP4 auf.

Kannst du dir dass vielleicht mal ansehen?





Gruß,

Jürgen.


----------



## Ralle (8 Juni 2009)

Ja, du hast Recht da war ein Fehler, Danke. Ich glaube, schon die alte Version hatte den, aber da fiel das nicht so auf. Anbei die nun geänderte Variante. Ich hoffe, die funzt besser, Rückmeldungen erwünscht!


----------



## IBN-Service (8 Juni 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, du hast Recht da war ein Fehler, Danke. Ich glaube, schon die alte Version hatte den, aber da fiel das nicht so auf. Anbei die nun geänderte Variante. Ich hoffe, die funzt besser, Rückmeldungen erwünscht!


 
Hallo Ralle,

danke für die neue Version.

HD Tach funktioniert jetzt.

Mit Step5 gibts aber immer noch Probleme.
Meist wird die Fensterposition nicht verschoben.
Wenn doch wird das Fenster minimiert und
abgeschnitten.

Dann ist mir noch aufgefallen,
das exzessiv lange Anwendungsnamen (wie z.B. bei
meinem S7-Tool) nicht komplett kopiert werden.

Könntest du den String für den Namen noch verlängern?
255 Zeichen sollte OK sein.

Parallel dazu werde ich bei nächsten Update des S7-Tools
den Anwendungsnamen verkürzen. 
Es sei denn, die "Toolschmiede" baut ihr S7-REF Tool doch noch.
Aber trotz vollmundiger, vielversprechender Ankündigungen
hab ich die Hoffnung fast aufgegeben.... 

P.S. wegen der versprochenen starkalkohlischen Spezialität,
finde ich deine Adresse auf deiner HP?

Gruß,

J.M.


----------



## Ralle (8 Juni 2009)

Ich muß mal sehen, eigentlich hab ich keine, in der Länge extra beschränkten Strings, bekomme aber diese Fensternamen aus einer Win-API-Funktion übergeben. Step5 ging mit der neuen Version bei mir, ist ja ein DOS-Fenster. Allerdings schrieb ich ja schon, es gibt ein paar Konstellationen, da funzt das Ganze nicht so schön, besonders bei Fenstern, die, wenn sie den Fokus haben, trotzdem nicht im Vordergrund (Z-Buffer) liegen. Na, ich teste mal bei Gelegenheit weiter.

Ach so, da war noch was. Gib mal rechts ein* ein, wenn du nicht alles vom Fensternamen brauchst.

Statt "Das ist ein Test-Fenster"
"Das ist ein*"

Ich komm grad nicht an den Lappi, aber ich glaube, ich hab da was eingebaut, daß er dann alle Fenster, die mit dem String links von * beginnen, positioniert. Ist aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da mitunter dann mehrere Fenster aufeinandergestapelt werden, logo, gelle!


----------



## IBN-Service (9 Juni 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... Step5 ging mit der neuen Version bei mir, ist ja ein DOS-Fenster. Allerdings schrieb ich ja schon, es gibt ein paar Konstellationen, da funzt das Ganze nicht so schön, besonders bei Fenstern, die, wenn sie den Fokus haben, trotzdem nicht im Vordergrund (Z-Buffer) liegen. Na, ich teste mal bei Gelegenheit weiter.
> ...



Hallo Ralle,

habe auf einem anderen Rechner auch KEINE Probleme mehr mit S5.

Scheint also ein individueller Effekt zu sein.


----------



## Ralle (25 November 2009)

Da ich meine Homepage renoviert habe, sind leider die obigen Links nicht mehr aktuell.

Downloads


----------



## peterpiper (24 Juni 2016)

hast mich gerettet
Danke

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Paul (8 August 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Für alle, denen es genauso auf den Geist geht wie mir, daß das Fenster für "Bausteine vergleichen" in Step7
> immer unten rechts in der Ecke klebt und auch mal unter der Taskleiste liegt, .



Der Thread ist zwar schon älter und ich habe jetzt auch nicht alle Beiträge komplett durchgelesen,
aber weil das Thema kürzlich an anderer Stelle aufgetaucht ist, gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Das "Vergleichen-Fenster" erscheint dann unten Rechts wenn du nicht <Vergleichen ==> *Alle *Bausteine> gewählt hast.
Wenn du A*lle B*austeine vergleichen willst, erscheint es oben Links.
So merkst du gleich, dass das Ergebnis "Keine Abweichungen" nicht für das Ganze Programm gilt, sondern nur für
die Markierten Bausteine.

Hat also, meiner Meinung nach, schon irgendwie Sinn.

Falls das schon durchgekaut wurde, bitte ich um Nachsicht.


----------



## Ralle (8 August 2016)

Paul schrieb:


> Der Thread ist zwar schon älter und ich habe jetzt auch nicht alle Beiträge komplett durchgelesen,
> aber weil das Thema kürzlich an anderer Stelle aufgetaucht ist, gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
> 
> Das "Vergleichen-Fenster" erscheint dann unten Rechts wenn du nicht <Vergleichen ==> *Alle *Bausteine> gewählt hast.
> ...



Das <Vergleichen ==> *Alle *Bausteine> mache ich eher nie, denn die Datenbausteine interessieren mich beim Bausteinvergleich nur selten und das dauert mit dann immer recht lange. ;-)

Im normalen "Alltagsbetrieb" hats mich halt tierisch genervt, immer mit der Maus nach ganz rechts unten zu Kurven. Durchaus netter Gedanke von den Siemens-Jungs, aber für mich wars halt nicht das Entscheidende. 

PS Ich weiß schon, was ich gerade ausgewählt habe zum Vergleichen, da braucht sich das Fenster nicht in irgendwelche Ecken zu verkrümeln. 
PS2 Bist du sicher, daß das Ganze von den Siemens-Entwicklern so geplant war???  Würde mich nach über 20 Jahren Arbeit mit Siemens-Software dann doch überrraschen.


----------



## Paul (8 August 2016)

Ich mache IMMER einen kompletten Vergleich Online --> Offline wenn ich länger nicht an einer Anlage war.
Wir haben Kunden die "erweitern" auch schon mal selbst was (soll nicht abwertend sein).
Und wenn man "Nur Zeitstempel" vergleicht geht das auch Ratz Fatz.



Ralle schrieb:


> .....bist du sicher, daß das Ganze von den Siemens-Entwicklern so geplant war???  Würde mich nach über 20 Jahren Arbeit mit Siemens-Software dann doch überrraschen.


Heutzutage, in TIA Zeiten, würde ich auch eher einen Bug vermuten.
Aber damals...., denke das war schon so gewollt.
Also ich find´s nicht schlecht  .

PS: wenn ich nur einen einzelnen Baustein vergleichen will öffne ich ihn Offline und klicke auf "Brille"
Dann sehe ich gleich ob es Abweichungen gibt.


----------

